# Olympus 12 vs. the Royal Knights



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Location: Pluto
Starting Distance: 20 km
State of Mind: Bloodlusted
Restrictions: Everyone starts in base. Alphamon is banned. No X forms or mode changes for the Royal Knights. These are profile versions only. For more information on these groups, look at these pages:










Who wins?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 1, 2014)

Omegamon(composite) resets the universe and turn all of them to rookies.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Feb 1, 2014)

That would work if this was composite. Profile versions only


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 1, 2014)

I like the Olympus XII's concept more (I'm a sucker for mythology), but RKs definitely get the style points IMO. Not to say the O12 aren't great looking for the most part, but there's just a cohesiveness to the RKs.

As for combat, I think Marsmon's profile actually states that they have comparable power to the RKs. But Ceresmon's profile states that she lacks any combat skill whatsoever, so that could give the RKs the edge. Bacchusmon doesn't look like he'd be much help in a brawl either...


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Feb 1, 2014)

What if I toss in Plutomon and Titamon as support?


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 1, 2014)

I dunno. The problem is that the O12 should have a more drastic hierarchical scale of power than what we've seen with the RKs just by virtue of their origin alone.


----------



## Qinglong (Feb 1, 2014)

"In one of the group "the Twelve Olympians group" of mystery, war hero Digimon in the shape of a leopard's. The Twelve Olympians group who was the presence of shadow, which has remained neutral in the incident that has the ability comparable to the guardian deity "Royal Knights" of the net, I got up in the digital world while protecting the area of ​​each other. "

lolgoogletranslate


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Feb 1, 2014)

I want a series set in a proper Digital World, with all the major factions fighting for sovereignty.


----------



## Vicious (Feb 1, 2014)

Well, the Olympus Twelve apparently possess power rivaling that of the Royal Knights, but we haven't seen any good examples of this yet. Plus, there's the fact that power can vary from universe to universe.

Way too lazy to get into details with this fight atm..


Qinglong said:


> "In one of the group "the Twelve Olympians group" of mystery, war hero Digimon in the shape of a leopard's. The Twelve Olympians group who was the presence of shadow, which has remained neutral in the incident that has the ability comparable to the guardian deity "Royal Knights" of the net, I got up in the digital world while protecting the area of ​​each other. "
> 
> lolgoogletranslate


Just use Wikimon - they have his profile done already.


> One of the enigmatic "Olympus Twelve", it is a Digimon god of war which has the appearance of a panther-man. The Olympus Twelve possess power rivaling that of the Royal Knights, the guardian deities of the Net, and although they defend the same domain, they are shadowy beings who maintain a neutral standpoint towards the incidents that arise within the Digital World. Marsmon is familiar with all the ways in the world to fight dirty without weapons, and has absolute confidence in battles with others in the same weight class. It uses basic wrestling techniques, but is fixated on victory and glory, so when push comes to shove it won't hesitate to use concealed weapons like its "Tria Knuckle" or "Metal Cothurnus". However, it exhibits its real power when it uses its bare hands and feet. Its Special Move is a magnificent aerial assault while clad in flames (Corona Sanctions).(Credit to Wikimon)



Also,

*Spoiler*: __ 









Adult level punking Marsmon, heheh. Digimon Crusader has given us a lot for the Twelve Olympians, but it's still hard to gauge their overall power.


----------



## Qinglong (Feb 1, 2014)

I put that there in case anyone wanted to complain about the source (since even with that horribad translation it basically comes out to saying the same thing), but eh


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 1, 2014)

Vicious said:


> Adult level punking Marsmon, heheh.


Sounds like Mars/Ares doesn't change one bit from fiction to fiction


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Feb 1, 2014)

Vicious said:


> Well, the Olympus Twelve apparently possess power rivaling that of the Royal Knights, but we haven't seen any good examples of this yet. Plus, there's the fact that power can vary from universe to universe.
> 
> Way too lazy to get into details with this fight atm..
> Just use Wikimon - they have his profile done already.
> ...



I assume this amounts to Jupitermon being by far the strongest of the Olympus 12 correct?


----------



## Mambo (Feb 3, 2014)

Jupitermon vs Alphamon (leader vs leader)
Neptunemon Vs Omnimon  (vice leader vs vice leader)
Apollomon vs Dynasmon (fire vs fire)
Marsmon vs Craniummon (muscle vs muscle)
Ceresmon vs Examon (size vs size)
Venusmon vs Lordknightmon (feminine vs feminine) 
Mercurymon vs UFVeedramon (speed vs speed)
Vulcanmon vs Leopardmon (support vs support)

Only these ones i can find the matches.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Feb 3, 2014)

Alphamon is restricted because Alphamon


----------

